# wow...Wow...WOW skin! ;-)



## Caffy (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies... how is everyone????
So..I've moved to Taiwan last week, and am looking for a job..so in the mean time i've had a tad bit of time to do a tutorial. I've always wanted to have that perfectly airbrushed look I see in the magazines..but i never seem to get it right. So today I picked up some new products including the AMAZING RMK creamy foundation. So here goes! *BTW this is my interview look hah*

Face:
Heroine Makeup Base
Maybelline Yellow base Gel ( for sallow skin)
RMK creamy foundation
Canmake Colour stick in white and dark beige
Shiseido peach undereye concealer

Cheek: Mac cream blush in Ladyblush

Eyes: Canmake perfect black liquid felt tip liner
         Majolica Majorca jewel liner in brown
         Canmake glamorous fur mascara
          Privacy eyelash curlkeeper ( spray)
Lips: Majolica Majorca in PK 102


Ok this is what all the products look like










That damn ugly no makeup face 




Maybelline Yellow gel all over face  ( don't use too much or you'll look like a lemon)




Blend it!




Heroine base over the yellow to even it out and for sun protection ( It's a primer)




Look like dis..




Contour the face with the 3 concealers in Peach, white, and brown




take some creamy foundation and dot it on your face








Blend it out and look like that... WOW!




Light taupe brow mascara softens your look...and grooms them




Brow pencil ( one that matches... too fill in sparse)




use the lash spray on your curler and set your lashes









Make a thin line.... with the black liner




smudge the glittery bronze liner all around your eye




Mascara it!




Hmm i have short lashes




Dab 3 dots of blush on the apples of your cheek and blend it out





Apply some milky pink lipgloss....pouter the better

The end...quick and easy!








my rabbity face


----------



## ViVaMac (Oct 25, 2007)

Really WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excellent tuto, love it


----------



## ladynpink (Oct 25, 2007)

i like that!! turned out great


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 25, 2007)

EXCELLENT!!! Yay! Thank you for posting it


----------



## n_c (Oct 25, 2007)

You are too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was a great tut.


----------



## user79 (Oct 25, 2007)

Great look Caffy! Wow, when did you move to Taiwan? Good luck on a new start!!


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 25, 2007)

You're cute.


----------



## meiming (Oct 25, 2007)

wow! great! thanks!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 25, 2007)

Great job!  Thank you!


----------



## frocher (Oct 25, 2007)

Great look, good luck on the job hunt!


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2007)

great tut!


----------



## Tawanalee (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow!  I missed your tuts. Good luck with the job hunting.


----------



## nylonbits (Oct 25, 2007)

oooooh. love all the japanese products   i have the RMK creamy foundation too! but i haven't started using it yet


----------



## Caffy (Oct 26, 2007)

hehe I don't wanna jinx it but i got the job yippppie...


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice tut.

There is something really haunting about this photo though:


----------



## Caffy (Oct 26, 2007)

haunting as in? Creepy? hehe


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 26, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## XShear (Oct 27, 2007)

Gorgeous ~ I love all your tuts you put out!


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Nice tut.

There is something really haunting about this photo though:




_

 

she looks like Lucy Lu in this photo!!!

very nice though! good make up!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 29, 2007)

That was the best tutorial on application for skin!  Thanks a million!


----------



## starshapedshard (Oct 29, 2007)

I had no idea they made a eyelash curlkeeper. That's pretty awesome.

You have beautiful skin even before the application.


----------



## Caffy (Oct 30, 2007)

thank kew thank kew.... ;-p

I had lots of fun doing this...but im trying to do something crazy soon! yaa


----------



## breathless (Oct 31, 2007)

love! thanks! and good luck in your interview!


----------



## Miss World (Nov 1, 2007)

looks great! I wanna try this foundation but its not sold here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 checked the website and says they sell it in London and in Thailand, since I'll be going to Thailand first (next month), I'll give it a try there! ^_^

thank you for the tutorial!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 1, 2007)

very simple but pretty.


----------



## BarbaraM (Nov 9, 2007)

very interesting
thanks for the tut


----------



## Empress (Nov 16, 2007)

Loving the tutorial, a nice neutral look to go everyday especially in my field of work  
Enjoy watching the steps too!


----------



## miss_pink (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 

 
_she looks like Lucy Lu in this photo!!!

very nice though! good make up!_

 
^^ITA! u could *So* pull off Lucy Liu!!
love the tute!


----------



## Lizz (Nov 19, 2007)

very niceee!!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 20, 2008)

You are too cute


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 20, 2008)

geat tut
cute


----------

